# Bathroom Door Falling Off ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

The hinges on my bathroom door keep pulling out - with the wall plugs coming out of the wooden wall panel. In the past I have cleaned the holes and used various sealants etc. to reseat the wall plugs but it keeps failing !

Any Ideas Please ? 

Best regards Captain Bligh


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try putting the plugs in with no nails


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I us a mixture of PVA and sawdust


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

Matchsticks, work every time for us!


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

hogan said:


> Try putting the plugs in with no nails


Yes I've obtained the Spanish version of no nails & it seems to be working.

Thanks for replies Captain Bligh


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

CaptainBligh said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Try putting the plugs in with no nails
> ...


That would be (no mas claves) then 8O


----------

